# extensor mechanism repair



## audralynn1979@aol.com (Sep 12, 2016)

looking for thoughts on coding this, our doc has us use 27599 and sending a letter written by him with it, he doesn't feel there is a code that represents the work and time spent during this procedure. Thoughts?


----------



## AlanPechacek (Sep 13, 2016)

Your query lacks the information necessary to be very helpful; i.e., what extensor mechanism was repaired?  The 27599 Code is for Unlisted procedure of the *thigh or knee*, so this is the implied area of the problem.  If the repair was to the Patellar Tendon, the code for a primary repair is 27380, and for a delayed or secondary repair is 27381.  If the repair was of the Quadriceps, then the code for primary repair is 27385, and for delayed or secondary repair is 27386.  If your surgeon did something other than these, then his Operative Report should clearly document it.  If not, then ask him why he thinks an Unlisted code is warranted.

I hope this helps.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder.com


----------



## audralynn1979@aol.com (Oct 28, 2016)

He is talking about the extensor mechanism reconstruction using mesh.


----------

